# Mauro Giuliani



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

One of the greatest composers for classical guitar that ever lived. I think he deserves a thread here.










Here is me playing a rarely performed piece by Giuliani last year:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Oh, just found another Giuliani thread from 2009.  Never mind. It only got one reply. Pity.


----------



## Praeludium

Nice playing !

I usually prefer Sor, but there are some good music which has been written by Giuliani. I saw my teacher playing lieder of him, for guitar and soprano, and they were quite good. Still, I find him (and his contemporaries) a little bit shallow. Like as if they only intended to write pleasant salon music, with sometimes a good idea or two, but no more...





The best work I've heard from him (the Fughettas are also nice but I prefer this way more meaty Viennese sonata) IMO.


----------



## neoshredder

I love the Classical era. The guitar was utilized well during this time as well as many other of my favorite instruments. All of these great composers overshadowed by Mozart and Haydn unfortunately.


----------



## Philip

Mauro Giuliani - Grande Overture op.61 by Shin Ichi Fukuda


----------



## neoshredder

So the big 3 in the classical era for guitar is Boccherini, Giuliani, and Sor?


----------



## Praeludium

Actually Boccherini didn't really write for guitar apart from this famous quintet (I think). At least he isn't that played. 
I'd say the two more played are Sor and Giuliani yes. Aguado isn't far from them but his opus is smaller than Sor's or Giuliani's !
But we should keep in mind that they aren't really in the classical era. Sor was a bit younger than Beethoven... They just wrote in a quite conservative way lol.

There's also Legnani whom Caprices and Fantaisie op17 are quite often played - virtuoso stuff, easy to the ear, very melodic, but IMO overall very poor as works of art.






There are a few underrated composers-guitarists, De Lhoyer and Matiegka immediatly spring to my mind.
What I've heard from De Lhoyer was very promising.

edit : one of Legnani's most played piece, I'll let you find why :


----------



## neoshredder

Well there's a 2 cd set on Boccherini's Guitar Quintets. So he wrote in that format a lot I guess. I'm definitely interested in different formats as well for guitar.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I played Legnani's caprice no. 7 last year.

Recently I have been listening to Giuliani's first guitar concerto (which I'm hopefully going to be playing next year) and I've wondered why there are three different versions of it. One that lasts about 24-25 minutes for guitar and strings, one that lasts 30 minutes for guitar and strings and one that lasts 30 minutes for guitar, flutes, oboes, clarinets, bassoons, horns and strings which is most recorded by HIP orchestras.

Here's the only performance I can find on YouTube of the full orchestral version:


----------



## CDs

Picked this up on a whim. Due to it being guitar concertos. It's my first guitar concerto. So far I'm liking it!


----------



## Pugg

CDs said:


> Picked this up on a whim. Due to it being guitar concertos. It's my first guitar concerto. So far I'm liking it!


Your very first guitar concerto ever.


----------



## CDs

Pugg said:


> Your very first guitar concerto ever.


Yep. I have acoustic guitar and jazz guitar but until yesterday no classical guitar.
Got to have a start date and mine was June 11 2016.


----------



## Pugg

CDs said:


> Yep. I have acoustic guitar and jazz guitar but until yesterday no classical guitar.
> Got to have a start date and mine was June 11 2016.


I do wish you good luck and happy listening.:tiphat:


----------



## CDs

Pugg said:


> I do wish you good luck and happy listening.:tiphat:


Thanks! Always happy listening for me. Discovering something new is always exciting!


----------



## Necronomicon

neoshredder said:


> So the big 3 in the classical era for guitar is Boccherini, Giuliani, and Sor?


I would say Matteo Carcassi over Boccherini? Or is he considered Romantic era?

EDIT: And Carulli! I forgot about Carulli, first ever piece I learned on guitar was his 'country dance'


----------

